
Cryptostorm, a token-based VPN network with no logging (for real) - hncommenter_
https://cryptostorm.is/
======
spaceboy
Can someone explain this part: "Tor .onion access seamless, native in-browser
magic". Does this mean I can access a .onion site with a VPN? Because that
would be very weird.

